# CAT 906M Wheel Loader with 12' Metal Pless



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

2019 CAT 906M wheel loader for sale. 735 hours and come with bucket and 12’ Metal Pless snow pusher with live edge. Loader and pusher were used for two snow seasons and have new cutting edges that have only been used for one snow event. Everything works as it should and is ready to put to work. Only reason for selling is we upgraded. Selling loader with bucket and Metal Pless for $92,500. Located in Sioux Falls, SD.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

what size is the pusher it just says 12' so is it a 7-12 or something different


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nick B said:


> 2019 CAT 906M wheel loader for sale. 735 hours and come with bucket and 12' Metal Pless snow pusher with live edge. Loader and pusher were used for two snow seasons and have new cutting edges that have only been used for one snow event. Everything works as it should and is ready to put to work. Only reason for selling is we upgraded. Selling loader with bucket and Metal Pless for $92,500. Located in Sioux Falls, SD.


Nice machine.... How do you like the tires?
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

stoneexc2 said:


> what size is the pusher it just says 12' so is it a 7-12 or something different


8-12 model (8' moldboard 2' wings)


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

Would you consider selling the plow separately 


Nick B said:


> 8-12 model (8' moldboard 2' wings)


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

stoneexc2 said:


> Would you consider selling the plow separately


Yes, would consider selling the plow separately. If sold separately asking $12,000 obo for the metal pless.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Nick B said:


> Yes, would consider selling the plow separately. If sold separately asking $12,000 obo for the metal pless.


Nice!


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

Nick B said:


> Yes, would consider selling the plow separately. If sold separately asking $12,000 obo for the metal pless.


Interested in the pusher. Could possibly come this week to get it.


----------

